# timing chain



## tinyshop (May 23, 2007)

ive got abit of a rattle in da engine, someone told me the guide by the cams for the timing chain is not needed, is this true?:fluffy:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you can take it out. i've had mine out for about 30,000 miles with no problems.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The KA24DE motor has two timing chains; top and bottom. Your motor may have a top chain guide which can be removed. The driver's side chain guide for the top chain can also be removed.

Do not remove the chain guide for the bottom chain. If it's worn, replace it.


----------



## tinyshop (May 23, 2007)

cool thanks


----------



## 808ser (Jul 13, 2009)

*engine rattle*

its not the guard thats making the noise. its the timing chain tensioner inside your motor. i have the same problem. i also thought that it was some kind of guard rubbing but i looked on consumer reports and did some research. your car should have some small idling problem and wants to die out after you start the car. i know it sucks but the good news is that it wont cost you too much more to do a sr20det swap rather than fixing the tensioner. you may as well spend another 500 bucks n get the blacktop.


----------

